# CCI rules regarding cpt 93351 and 93306



## R1CPC (Feb 18, 2009)

Could someone please explaine why CCI does not bundle 93351 to 93306, 93307,93000.


----------



## dmaec (Feb 19, 2009)

it does - however it has the modifier indicator as "1" - which means you can use the .59 on the 93000-93306-93307..... only IF it meets the criteria for the use of modifier .59.. that information can be found on the CCI Edits websit also. -here's the direct link to the modifier 59 info.
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/Downloads/modifier59.pdf


----------

